# Joebella Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Freshly roasted Joebella Organic Coffees are served up by freindly, knowlegeable baristas in a beautiful little shop. Single origins, brewed in a French Press, change daily. Choose any of the current offerings and have it brewed with the pourover drip station. Nice selection of Organic, Fair Trade, and other certified whole beans, Organic,Fair Trade teas,chais,and mattes. Sign up for the public cuppings every Tuesday @ 2:00 pm.

More...


----------

